# Model Engineer , Lister 6/1 Diesel Plans - I have 16 parts 4448-4475 Anymore parts ?



## MustafaUmutSarac (Nov 19, 2020)

How many parts of model engineer lister 6/1 plans been published, I have first 16 parts,Anyone willing to sell / send me missing issues pdfs ?

thanks,

Umut


----------



## MustafaUmutSarac (Nov 20, 2020)

I found I have completed  *17 PARTS * set , no more needed.

4448
4449
4450
4451
4452
4453
4454
4456
4458
4459
4462
4465
4467
4469
4471
4475

I THINK PUBLISHER WAS AT PART 14 WITH 4469 , NOTHING AT 4470 , JUMPED TO PART 16 AT 4471.


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 20, 2020)

Worth searching through ME Forum for posts relating to this engine as there were some errors and queries on the drawings, "Enneck" has posted some better drawings and even went as far as doing a few castings Lister Diesel Engine | Model Engineer

I don't know if George ever got it running on pump diesel, I've only seen video of it on model aircraft "diesel" mix


----------

